# الى جميع المهندسين الدخول رجاءاا



## زهراء قاسم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني المهندسين ماهو التحمل الكاليفورني (cbr) وماهو الcbr للسبيس صنف a وصنف b وصنف c مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## Ashraf M (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخت - زهراء

الـ CBR او California Bearing Ratio هو اختبار اختراق لقياس تحمل التربه و هو مستخدم فى اعمال الطرق كمقياس للـ Bearing Capacity المستخدمه كمقياس لتحمل التربه فى تصميم و انشاء الاساسات.

وهذا الاختبار له طريقتان - ان يتم اجراؤه فى المعمل او يتم اجراؤه فى الموقع (وان كان اجراءه فى الموقع قليل) - ويخضع لمواصفات الـ AASHTO و الـ ASTM و الـ BS و يفضل ان تقرأى المواصف الاصليه - حسب المستخدم فى البلد التى تعملين بها ( عفوا فى اى بلد تعملين ؟)

اما الجزأ الباقى من السؤال - فللاسف لم افهمه جيدا - ارجوا ايضاحه اكثر - هل تقصدين بالحروف soil classification ؟


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2008)

التحمل الكاليفورني (cbr) هو اختبار نسبة التحميل لكاليفورنيا بالمعيار الأمريكي ويقصد به اختبار التربة الموردة فى القاعدة السفلية لجسم الطريق ويجب أن تكون المواد المستخدمة في القاعدة خالية من الأخشاب والجذور والأعشاب والشوائب وأن تكون في حدود التدرج المطلوب.


----------



## زهراء قاسم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لردودكم اني اعمل في العراق بالنسبة للشطر الثاني من السؤال فاقصد به حدود ال cbr للسبيس (رمل +حصى) للصنف a والصنف b والصنف c


----------



## Ashraf M (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الحقيقه - ياخت زهراء انا متلخبط شويه (مش فاهم كويس) - يمكن انا مش فاهم المصطلح العربى لان فى كل دوله عربيه - هناك اسماء معينه متعارف عليه 

الـ sub base - غالبا يتم تعريفه او تصنيفه بالتدرج الحبيبى له - و يصنف الى مستويات A, B, C طبقا لنسب المار من المناخل القياسيه حسب الجدول المعطى (فى المواصفات)

ولكل نوع يعطى حد السيوله و حد اللدونه و نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا 

وتكون الـ CBR عادة (مره ثانيه - طبقا للمواصفات المعمول بها) 25% لعينه تم دمكها طبقا لاختبار بروكتر المعدل و غمرها فى الماء لمدة اربعة ايام.

ارجوا ان يكون هذا ما سألتى عنه

جايز يكون قصدك : التدرج الحبيبى


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2008)

يجب ان تكون مواد السبيس متكونة من ناتج تكسير الكسارات خالية من المواد المتحللة والطينية والمتحجرة ولاتتاثر بمفعول المياة.
وان تمر بتدرج معين بحيث ان يكون حد السيولة للمواد المارة من مهزة رقم 40 وهنا هذا الرقم حسب التدرج يجب ان لايزيد عن 25 ومجال المدونة من صفر الى 6.
نسبة تحمل كاليفورينا لعينة مغمورة ومدكوكة لاقصى كثافة طبقا لتجربة بروكتور المعدلة يجب الا تقل عن 80%.
نسبة الفاقد من تجربة لوس انجلوس يجب ان تزيد عن 50%.
نسبة التشريب يجب ان لاتزيد عن 10% واذا زادت فتجرى تجربة اختبار صلاحية المواد لمقاومتها للتحلل .
يفضل ان يكون التدرج العام منتظما كما يجب الا يزيد المار فى المهزة رقم 200 عن ½ المار من المهزة رقم 40.
وللحديث بقية............


----------



## Ashraf M (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخت - زهراء 

تصحيح صغير : و تكون الـ Cbr عادة (طبقا للمواصفات المعمول بها) لاتقل عن 25%


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2008)

يجب ان تكون مواد السبيس متكونة من ناتج تكسير الكسارات خالية من المواد المتحللة والطينية والمتحجرة ولاتتاثر بمفعول المياة.
وان تمر بتدرج معين بحيث ان يكون حد السيولة للمواد المارة من مهزة رقم 40 وهنا هذا الرقم حسب التدرج يجب ان لايزيد عن 25 ومجال المدونة من صفر الى 6.
نسبة تحمل كاليفورينا لعينة مغمورة ومدكوكة لاقصى كثافة طبقا لتجربة بروكتور المعدلة يجب الا تقل عن 80%.
نسبة الفاقد من تجربة لوس انجلوس يجب ان تزيد عن 50%.
نسبة التشريب يجب ان لاتزيد عن 10% واذا زادت فتجرى تجربة اختبار صلاحية المواد لمقاومتها للتحلل .
يفضل ان يكون التدرج العام منتظما كما يجب الا يزيد المار فى المهزة رقم 200 عن ½ المار من المهزة رقم 40.
وللحديث بقية............


----------



## زهراء قاسم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاجوبه ممكن توضيح تجربة التحمل الكاليفورنى الخاصه بمادة sub base


----------



## زهراء قاسم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاجوبه ممكن توضيح تجربة التحمل الكاليفورنى الخاصه بمادة sub base


----------



## زهراء قاسم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاجوبه ممكن توضيح تجربة التحمل الكاليفورنى الخاص بمادة sub base


----------



## garary (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اليك هذا الكتاب فية كل مواصفات الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/file/76427477/92453c21/__online.html


----------



## engradhwan (21 نوفمبر 2009)

_بدون زحمه ممكن التوضيح الغرض من هذا الفحص_


----------



## محمود الناصري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

في العراق يعني cbr هو فحص السبيس اي الحدل للسبيس اما الانواع التي ذكرتيها لا علاقه لها بالحدل وانما يشترط تجهيز الحصى الخابط بالانواع اعلاه وشكراوهي المار بالمناخل اي كلما يكون اعلى نوعيه كلما كان امار اقل في المنخل الاول وشكرا


----------



## باسم رزوق (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اخت زهراء
نسبة التحمل الكلفورني للسببيس يجب ان اكبر من 100%


----------



## noamanmahmoud (24 سبتمبر 2011)

فحوصــات نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيـا



8-1 مدخل 
8-2 فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا – سي بي آر 












البـاب الثامن فحوصات نسبة تحمـل كاليفورنيــا

(California Bearing Ratio-CBR Test)

8-1	مدخـل Introduction )) 
يعتبر فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا واحداً من الفحوصات الهامة التي تجري للتربة في هندسة الطرق. 
ويرمي هذا الفحص إلى معرفة قابلية التربة لأن تكون طبقة أساس للطريق (Base) أو أساس مساعد (Sub-base) أو غيرها من الطبقات التي تتكون منها أي طريق.
وقد جاءت تسمية هذا الفحص نسبة إلى قسم الطرق في ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية (California Division of highways)، الذي كان أول من أطلق هذا الفحص سنة 1929.
ويمكن تلخيص مبدأ هذا الفحص كما يلي: 
يتم غرز أداة قياسية أسطوانية الشكل (مكبس) في التربة وبسرعة محددة، ومن خلال العلاقة بين قوة الغرز أو مقاومة الغرز وقيمة الغرز (المسافة) (Load-Penetration relationship) يمكن إيجاد قيمة نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا (CBR). 
وتعّرف قيمة نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا (CBR-value) بأنها النسبة بين الأحمال اللازمة لغرز المكبس الأسطواني (مساحته 3 انش مربع) مسافة معينة داخل عينة مدموكة من التربة لها رطوبة وكثافة معينتين، وبين الأحمال القياسية اللازمة لغرز المكبس لنفس العمق في عينة قياسية من الأحجار المكسرة (Crushed stone)، أي أن: 
نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا =	الحمل الذي لزم لإحداث قيمة الغرز	× 100%
الحمل القياسي لإحداث هذا الغرز في عينة من مادة قياسية	

وأما قيمة الأحمال القياسية (Standard loads) لقيم الغرز المختلفة فهي موضحة في الجدول (8-1) أدناه . 
وبما أن قيمة تحمل كاليفورنيا تلزم للتربة المدموكة، فإن الفحص في المختبر يجري على عينة التربة بعد إيصالها إلى نسبة الدمك المطلوبة، أي عندما تكون لها كثافة مشابهة لكثافة التربة المطلوبة بعد دمكها، وكذلك، عند نفس محتوى الرطوبة (محتوى الرطوبة المثالي). ولهذا، فإن فحص الدمك لعينة معينة من التربة يسبق فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا لها، لأنه يعطي محتوى الرطوبة المثالي(Optimum moisture *******) والكثافة الجافة القصوى(Maximum dry density) للتربة.

ويتم تحضير العينات لفحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا داخل قوالب معدنية أسطوانية شبيهة بتلك التي يجري فيها تحضير العينات لفحص الدمك (مقاسات القالب حسب مواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية للطرق AASHTO هي قطر مساو لـ 6 انش وارتفاع 7 انش)، ويمكن استعمال القوالب المستعملة في فحص الدمك لتحضير عينة فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا، وذلك بدمك التربة حسب عدد الطبقات والضربات وباستعمال المطارق المختلفة كما هو موضح في الجدول (8-2) أدناه.

جدول (8-1) العلاقة بين الأحمال القياسية وقيم الغرز في فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا
الغرز	الحمل	الاجهاد
ملمتر	انش	كيلونيوتن	باوند	(باوند/انش مربع)	كيلو
باسكال
2 11.50 
2.5	(0.1)	13.24	(3000)	(1000)	6895
4 17.60 
5	(0.2)	19.96	(4500)	(1500)	10324
6 22.20 
8 26.30 
10 30.30 
12 33.50 

جدول (8-2) طرق تحضير العينات لفحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا
نـــوع الــدمــك	المطرقة المستعملة	عدد الطبقات	عدد الضربات
1-	الدمك القياسي حسب المواصفات البريطانية
(BS 1377- Test No. 12) 2.5كغم	3	62
2-	الدمك المعدّل حسب المواصفات البريطانية
(BS 1377- Test No. 13) 4.5كغم	5	62
3-	الدمك القياسي حسب المواصفات الأمريكية
(AASHTO T-90) (ASTM D-698)	5.5 باوند	3	25
4-	الدمك المعدّل حسب المواصفات الأمريكية
(AASHTO T-180) (ASTM D-1557)	10.0باوند	5	56
ونشير هنا، إلى أنه وبعد تحضير عينات التربة داخل القوالب يجري غمرها في الماء (Soaking) لمدة 96 ساعة حسب مواصفات (AASHTO) وذلك للتربة التي تحتوي نسبة من الطين، بينما من الممكن أن تقتصر هذه الفترة على 24 ساعة للتربة الحصوية التي يرشح منها الماء بشكل أسرع. ويجري أثناء الغمر قياس قابلية العينة للانتفاخ (Swelling)، حيث يمكن إيجاد نسبة الانتفاخ للعينة في قالب (AASHTO) القياسي من العلاقة:

نسبة الانتفاخ =	التغيير في الطول (انش) خلال الغمر	× 100%
4.584 انش	

ويقتصر غمر العينات في الماء على المواصفات الأمريكية لهذا الفحص، فيما تخلو المواصفات البريطانية من هذه الخطوة.
كما نشير كذلك، إلى أنه يتم أحياناً تحضير ثلاثة قوالب من العينة الواحدة محضّرة باستعمال جهد دمك مختلف لكل منها، لدراسة سلوكها عند كثافات مختلفة، بحيث تدمك القوالب على طبقات كما هو في الجدول (8-2)، ولكن باستعمال عدد (10) ضربات لكل طبقة لأحد القوالب، و(30) ضربة لكل طبقة للقالب الثاني و(65) ضربة لكل طبقة للقالب الثالث. ويمكن بعد إيجاد نسبة كاليفورنيا لكل قالب رسم علاقة بين الكثافة الجافة وقيمة نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا للعينة الموجودة فيه كما هو موضح في الشكل (8-1) أدناه.

شكل (8-1) – مثال للعلاقة بين الكثافة الجافة للتربة ونسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا

وأخيراً، نشير إلى القيمة العملية لهذا الفحص، فهو:
(1) يُساعد في الحكم على قابلية عمل طبقة التربة كطبقة أساس أو أساس مساعد في الطريق، والجدول (8-3) من المرجع /8/ يوضح ذلك.
(2)	يُساعد في تصميم سُمك رصفة الطريق (Pavement thickness)، وتوجد لهذا الغرض منحنيات خاصة. ونورد هنا على سبيل المثال منحنيات سلاح المهندسين الأمريكي(Corps of Engineers) للعلاقة بين قيمة نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا وسُمك رصفة الطريق (شكل 8-2)، والمنحنيات مقتبسة من المرجع /19/.




جدول (8-3) تقييم نتائج فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا
قيمة نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا
(%)	التقدير	الاستعمال	تصنيف التربة
حسب النظام الموحد (USCS)	حسب نظام (AASHTO)
0-3	ضعيف جداً	طبقة التأسيس (Subgrade)	OH,CH, MH,OL	A5, A6, A7 
3-7	ضعيف إلى معتدل	طبقة التأسيس	OH,CH, MH,OL	A4, A5, A6, A7 
7-20	معتدل	أساس مساعد (Sub-base)	OH, CL, ML, SC, SM, SP	A2, A4, A6, A7 
20-50	جيد أساس 
(Base course)
أساس مساعد	GM, GC, SW, SM, SP, GP	A-1-b, A-2-5, A3, A-2-6 
<50	ممتاز	أساس	GW, GM	A-1-a, A-2-4, A4

وفي الجدول التالي (8-4) نورد قيم نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا لطبقات الطرق المختلفة حسب متطلبات مواصفات أعمال الطرق في فلسطين والاردن، حيث يغلب استعمال نواتج الكسارات من الحجر الكلسي الطري إلى متوسط القساوة (Soft to medium hard limestone) في طبقات الأساس والأساس المساعد.




جدول (8-4) المواصفات المطلوبة لنسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا 
لطبقات الطرق في فلسطين والاردن 

الطبقة	نسبة كاليفورنيا (%)
طبقة التأسيس (Subgrade)	8 حداً أدنى
أساس مساعد ( Sub-base course)	40 حداً أدنى
أساس (Base course)	80 حداً أدنى
















شكل (8-2) - العلاقة بين قيمة نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا وسُمك رصفة الطريق حسب سلاح المهندسين الأمريكي
8-2	فحـص نسبة تحمـل كاليفورنيـا – سي بي آر
(California Bearing Ratio-CBR Test)

(1) المراجع القياسية (Standard references):

-	BS 1377
-	ASTM D – 1883
-	AASHTO T-193
ملاحظة : سيرتكز عرضنا لهذا الفحص على المواصفات الأمريكية.

(2) الأجهزة اللازمة (Equipment):
أ‌-	قوالب سي بي آر (CBR moulds).
ب‌-	قرص معدني مُباعد (Spacer disc) قطره أصغر قليلاً من قطر القالب. وفي حالة استعمال القوالب ذات القطر 7 انش، يكون القرص المباعد ذا ارتفاع 2.416 انش للحصول على عينة داخل القالب ارتفاعها 4.584 انش.
ت‌-	مطرقة (Rammer) لدمك التربة (أنظر جدول 8-2). 
ث‌- أدوات لقياس انتفاخ التربة، وتتكون من ثلاثي قوائم (Tripod) معدني يرتكز إليه عداد مدرج (Dial gauge) لقياس التشوه، وقاعدة مخرّمة معدنية (Perforated plate).
ج‌-	أوزان مؤلفة من حلقات معدنية مثقوبة من الوسط مجموع أوزانها حوالي 4.54كيلو غراماً، وحلقات مثقوبة من الوسط ومفتوحة من الجانب وزن كل واحدة حوالي 2.27كيلوغراماً.
ح‌-	عمود أو مكبس اختراق (Penetration piston) قطره 49.63 ملمتراً وطوله 101.6 ملمتراً على الأقل (مساحة مقطع المكبس= 1935 ملمتراً مربعاً).
خ‌-	هيكل تحميل (Loading frame) خاص بقدرة لا تقل عن 44.5 كيلو نيوتن، وله رأس متحرك أو قاعدة متحركة بسرعة منتظمة مقدارها 1.27 ملمتراً الدقيقة.
د‌-	وعاء غمر (Soaking tank) له ارتفاع كاف للمحافظة على منسوب الماء حوالي 1 انش فوق سطح القوالب عند غمرها.
ذ‌-	فرن تجفيف (Drying oven).
ر‌-	أدوات مختلفة مثل السكاكين وورق الترشيح والموازين وغيرها. 

(3) الطريقة (Procedure): 
1-	تحضر العينة كما هو مذكور في طريقة الدمك القياسي أو المعدل وتدمك في القالب على طبقات كما هو موضح في الجدول (8-2). وإذا كانت المادة تمر من المنخل 4/3 انش (20ملمتراً) تدمك العينة كما هي دون تعديل، وإذا تبقى جزء منها على المنخل 4/3 انش يتم استبدال هذا الجزء بكمية مساوية تمر من منخل 4/3 انش وتتبقى على منخل رقم 4 (4.75 ملمتر).
2- يتم تحديد محتوى الرطوبة المثالي (Optimum moisture *******) للعينة (إذا لم يكن معروفاً) بطريقة الدمك القياسي أو المعدل حسب المطلوب.
3- إذا كان المطلوب تحديد نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا (CBR) عند أقصى كثافة جافة (Maximum dry density) ومحتوى الرطوبة المثالي، يتم دمك العينات في القالب عند محتوى الرطوبة المثالي وباستعمال طريقة الدمك القياسي أو المعدل. وإذا كان المطلوب هو تحديد CBR عند محتوى الرطوبة المثالي ونسبة مئوية معينة من الكثافة الجافة القصوى، يتم دمك ثلاث عينات عند محتوى الرطوبة المثالي مع استعمال طريقة الدمك القياسي، وتغير الضربات لكل عينة حتى يتم الحصول على الكثافة الجافة المطلوبة. فمثلاً، إذا أردنا نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا (CBR) لتربة مدموكة إلى 90% من كثافتها الجافة القصوى، نستعمل عدداً من الضربات مقداره 10، 30، 65 ضربة لكل طبقة للعينات الأولى والثانية والثالثة على التوالي، ويتم تحديد (CBR) لكل عينة على حدة.
4-	إذا كان المطلوب هو تحديد (CBR) عند عدة محتويات للرطوبة يتم تحضير عينات عند محتويات رطوبة مختلفة كالتي تجري لرسم منحنى العلاقة بين محتوى الرطوبة والكثافة الجافة، ويتم رسم المنحنى، كما يتم إجراء فحص الاختراق لتحديد (CBR) لكل عينة. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يتم رسم العلاقة بين بين محتوى الرطوبة والكثافة لعينات محضرة على 30 ضربة، وعينات على 10ضربات، ويتم إجراء فحص الاختراق وتحديد (CBR) لكل عينة.
5- يتم تجميع القالب مع القاعدة، كما يدخل القرص المباعد (Spacer disc) فوق القاعدة، ثم توضع ورقة ترشيح فوق القرص وتدمك العينة في القالب فوق ورقة الترشيح. بعد الدمك يتم رفع غطاء القالب (Collar) وتسوية سطح العينة مع حواف القالب باستعمال الحرف الحاد (Straight edge)، ثم يتم ملء الفراغات الكبيرة الناتجة عن خروج الأحجار أثناء تسوية السطح بمواد أصغر.
6- يتم فك قاعدة القالب والقرص المباعد وتوزن العينة مع القالب.
7- توضع ورقة ترشيح على القاعدة ويوضع القالب مقلوباً مع العينة عليها، ويثبت القالب بالقاعدة بحيث تلامس العينة ورقة الترشيح.
8- توضع الأوزان فوق القرص المثقب (القاعدة المخرمة المعدنية) وتنزل برفق فوق العينة. وتوضع مجموعة أوزان بحيث تكون معادلة لوزن الرصفة ولا يقل وزنها عن 10 باوند (4.54كغم) حتى ولو لم يكن هناك رصفة. 
9-	بعد دمك كل قالب، يتم غمره بالماء مع السماح للماء بالوصول إلى سطح العينة وأسفلها، وتؤخذ قياسات أولية للانتفاخ، وتترك العينة لمدة (96) ساعة مع بقاء سطح الماء ثابتاً (حوالي انش واحد فوق سطح القالب). ويمكن أن تقتصر فترة الغمر على 24 ساعة للمواد الخشنة أو إذا تبيّن أن هذا لن يؤثر على نتائج الفحص. وبعد انتهاء فترة الغمر تؤخذ قراءات الانتفاخ ثانية وتؤخذ النسبة المئوية للانتفاخ كنسبة مئوية من الارتفاع الأصلي للعينة.
10-تخرج العينة بعد الغمر وتترك مدة (15) دقيقة دون إحداث
اضطراب للعينة، ويمكن إمالة القالب لتصريف ماء السطح.
11-ترفع الأوزان والقاعدة وورقة الترشيح ويؤخذ وزن القالب والعينة.
12-بعد وزن العينة، توضع الأوزان ثانية فوقها تمهيداً لفحص الاختراق
ويتم وضع نفس الأوزان التي كانت فوق العينة أثناء غمرها بالماء.
ولمنع خروج التربة من فتحة الأوزان أثناء الاختراق، يوضع الوزن
على سطح العينة قبل وضع مكبس الاختراق ثم توضع بقية 
الأوزان.
13-يتم التأثير بحمل صغير على العينة (بواسطة مكبس الاختراق) لا
يزيد عن (44) نيوتن. بعدها يتم تصفير عدادات قراءة الحمل
والاختراق. ويتم اعتبار هذا الحمل صفراً عند إيجاد علاقة الحمل
والاختراق.
14-يتم التأثير بالأحمال بحيث تكون سرعة التحميل (الاختراق)
1.27ملمتراً في الدقيقة، ونسجل الأحمال عند اختراق (0.64) 
(1.29) (3.18) (3.81) (4.45) (5.08) (7.62) (10.16) 
(12.7) ملمتر.
15-بعد الاختراق، يتم إخراج العينة من القالب، وتؤخذ عينة على عمق
انش واحد ويتم تحديد محتوى رطوبتها.

(4) الحسابات (Calculations) : 
أ‌.	يحسب الإجهاد لكل نقطة اختراق ويُرسم منحنى الإجهاد والاختراق (Load- Penetration curve). إذا كانت بداية المنحنى مقعرة للأعلى نتيجة عدم استواء سطح العينة، يتم عمل تصحيح (Correction) للمنحنى بعمل امتداد للجزء المستقيم ليلاقي محور السينات في نقطة يتم اعتبارها نقطة الصفر.
ب‌.	بعد التصحيح يتم إيجاد الإجهادات المقابلة لقيم الاختراق (2.5) ملمتراً و (50) ملمتراً، ويقسم ذلك الإجهاد على الأحمال القياسية المقابلة لقيم الاختراق هذه (أنظر جدول 8-1)، وتكون هذه النتائج هي نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا. وتكون النسبة على الحمل الأقل هي المعتمدة وتكون عادة هي الأعلى. ولكن إذا وجد أن الثانية (أي عند الاختراق الاكبر والحمل الاكبر) قيمتها أكبر تتم إعادة الفحص، فإذا تأكد أن النسبة على الاختراق الأعلى أكبر من تلك المحسوبة للاختراق الأصغر تؤخذ القيمة الأكبر.

ويبين النموذج (8-1) مثالاً لحسابات ونتائج فحص نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا. 


















نموذج (8-1)

الاختراق
(مم)	قالب رقم (1)	قالب رقم (2)
جهد الاختراق
(كيلو باسكال)	جهد الاختراق
(كيلو باسكال)
0.00	0.00	0.00
0.5	293	97
1.0	452	167
1.5	552	229
2.0	651	282
2.5	737	332
3.0	813	384
4.0	883	437
5.0	1020	531
6.0	1140	600
7.5	1260	731
9.0	1450	804
10.0	1541	860
12.5	1863	974

محتوى الرطوبة	14.9	21.5 (%)
الكثافة الرطبة	1.992	2.00 (غم/سم3)
الكثافة الجافة	1.734	1.647 (غم/سم3)





شكل (8-3) منحنى العلاقة بين الاجهاد والاختراق من نتائج النموذج (8-1)

ملخص النتائج من المنحنى أعلاه
رقم
القالب	الحمل عند اختراق مقداره:	سي بي آر عند اختراق 2.5 ملم=
الجهد عند اختراق 2.5 ملم ÷ الجهد القياسي عند اختراق 2.5 ملم 6895 كيلو باسكال
– جدول 8-1) x 100%	سي بي آر عند اختراق 5.0 ملم=
الجهد عند اختراق 5.0 ملم ÷ الجهدالقياسي عند اختراق 5.0 ملم (10324 كيلو باسكال-جدول 8-1) x 100 %
2.5 ملم	5.0 
ملم 
1	737	1020	11	10
2	332	531	5	5

تُعتمد قيمة سي بي آر = 11 للقالب (1) و = 5 للقالب (2).


أرجو أن يكون فية الأفادة يا أخت زهراء


----------



## احمد رضا سلمان (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السبيس هو مادة متكونة من تدرج حبيبات الرمل والحصى لا يحتوي على الطين وليس به انتفاخ او انضمام لانه متعدد الخواص


----------

